# Adaptor for Truma 50 Mbar regulator



## timhg (Aug 23, 2006)

Is there an adaptor available to go between the Truma 50 Mbar regulators fitted as standard to a German supplied 1992 S555 Hymer so I can use a UK Calor LPG gas cylinders 

I hope some one can help as I would like to keep the Truma change over unit if I can

Thank you


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi
I believe that there might be adaptors available, however when we bought our 1996 Dethleffs import, we had the Truma regulators removed and now just use a standard type propane 50 mbar. All gas regulators are supposed to be changed every few years-assuming that yours are original 1992, I wouldnt use them anyway for safetys sake, and I do know that getting new Truma type ones is pretty much impossible. (Obsolete now.)
Good luck.


----------



## Forrester (Aug 18, 2006)

I had the same problem with my imported Hobby 600. You can get an adaptor to fit the 50mb regulator to a calor Propane bottle from Hambilton Engineering Ltd., which costs £21.74 inc. p&p & vat.
Go to www.hymerdirect.com or ring 01772 315078.
Hope this helps,
Forrester.


----------



## timhg (Aug 23, 2006)

Thanks for the advice, I am going to change the regulator to a 50 mbar and do away with the auto change over unit. If I then buy a refillable bottle it should free up some space in the locker and if I keep it topped up I should never run out!

Tim


----------



## Forrester (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi Tim,
When you say a refillable bottle are you referring to the Gaslow system?
I also made enquiries with them & was told it was no problem using my 50mb reg. as they could supply all the necessary fittings. You would not need the adaptor if you go down this road.
However, purely on cost [nearly £200] I decided that 2x 6kg. bottles would be my better option as these would last me at least 3 weeks abroad, which is about the maximum length of our holidays.
Also garages with LPG could be few & far between in some places!
Forrester.


----------

